# Pond Creek Fishing



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Was just wondering if anybody could give me some info on pond creek I will be over that way for the 4th of july weekend, ive always been a freshwater person since im from the north. What fish are gonna be up by the hwy 90 bridge and how deep can it get and whats the current like, usually like to wade fish but i also have a paddle boat i can take if there is anywhere to drop it in. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Attack14 said:


> Was just wondering if anybody could give me some info on pond creek I will be over that way for the 4th of july weekend, ive always been a freshwater person since im from the north. What fish are gonna be up by the hwy 90 bridge and how deep can it get and whats the current like, usually like to wade fish but i also have a paddle boat i can take if there is anywhere to drop it in. Any info would be greatly appreciated


 Yes sir, be more than happy.

@ hwy 90: swift current, no real place to launch a boat, you have to drag a SHALLOW water craft to the waters edge. water is about 3-4 ft. unless it's been raining. Then, don't launch there!

....from there down, I would not wade this, too many possible snake encounters, the current can be a bit much. Maybe a paddle boat is not the best choice here, a canoe or jon boat is much better. There are several sloughs, off-shoots, ponds, etc. whatever you want to call them off the main river. At times some good bass fishing in here, if you are a fly rod guy, bring it for some pan fish...don't be surprised when you get blown up on by some ole resident largemouth. Several 10 lb. + bass have come from pond creek over the yrs.

Fish: lots of jack fish, our southern version of a northern pike, just smaller...same aggressive nature, likes shiny objects.
Bass, bream, normal creek, river fish for around here. I like minnow imitating jerk baits on all our small creeks, also small yellow spinner baits work well.

Good luck.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

okay sounds good thanks for the info, have you ever tried a topwater frog in this creek for bass, i love when they explode after frogs. and the boat i will be using isnt really a paddle boat but the closest thing in size i could think of to it just a regular ole wooden boat no motor just paddles. will post pic of it soon once i get pic. also how close is the water from that park next to hwy 90 bridge map says mayo park, how far of a drag?


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

heres the boat that i would be using with paddles, no motor yet. :001_huh:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Attack14;

Yep, frogs are a good bet, rig them weedless.
The drag @ mayo isn't bad at all, maybe 40 ft.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

alright sounds good man thanks for the info. have you ever hooked into any catfish in the creek? ever hear anything good about big coldwater creek? sorry if it sounds like im hounding you man but im just trying to make my trip worth it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That boat is cool!
Current would be too strong at Hwy 90 - tough to paddle back up stream. In my younger days we would drop off a truck at the shell landing on water street in bagdad - then head to hwy 90 to launch our john boat then float and fish down to the other truck. about a three mile trip with lots of decent bass fishing between the two points. 
check out map below you can see bridge at 90 (far left) - you can park at the park and launch easy... on the far right side of map you can see water street "shell landing" Good Luck!!


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> That boat is cool!
> Current would be too strong at Hwy 90 - tough to paddle back up stream. In my younger days we would drop off a truck at the shell landing on water street in bagdad - then head to hwy 90 to launch our john boat then float and fish down to the other truck. about a three mile trip with lots of decent bass fishing between the two points.
> check out map below you can see bridge at 90 (far left) - you can park at the park and launch easy... on the far right side of map you can see water street "shell landing" Good Luck!!


You think i would be able to beat the current if i was to launch at the hwy 90 bridge and paddle upstream for a ways then just work my way back down to the bridge i have 2 paddles and a 15lb river anchor? Is it possible to walk boat upstream?

Hows the current at coldwater creek at munson hwy bridge


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I couldn't.... But you might could. Better bass fishing would be downstream. Heck I would just go to the shell landing and fish back upstream. Creek is wide and deep there and current will be barely noticeable

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Is it possible to launch at Hwy 90 by Bealls with a jon boat and go down stream, then use a trolling motor to make it back up, or is the current too strong?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Trolling motor would probably do the trick

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> I couldn't.... But you might could. Better bass fishing would be downstream. Heck I would just go to the shell landing and fish back upstream. Creek is wide and deep there and current will be barely noticeable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


So are you saying that the current at shell landing is weaker than the hwy 90 bridge..? Im wanting to get a trolling motor for the boat but cant find any for cheap.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes. Current is weaker especially on incoming tide. Remember this close to the bay's tide will play a roll. Bass fishing trip with soft plastic may turn in to redfish or trout trip - that's a good thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal to me haha....how deep does it get by the shell landing? Will be making my rounds around town a few days before the trip


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Attack14 said:


> So are you saying that the current at shell landing is weaker than the hwy 90 bridge..? Im wanting to get a trolling motor for the boat but cant find any for cheap.


Don't make a mistake I made many years ago, if you put a trolling motor on that boat it is considered powered and it will need to be registered and have all the safety equipment, fire extinguisher, throw cushion, whistle, etc. Made that mistake once and walked away with a fist full of tickets. good luck.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

DLo said:


> Don't make a mistake I made many years ago, if you put a trolling motor on that boat it is considered powered and it will need to be registered and have all the safety equipment, fire extinguisher, throw cushion, whistle, etc. Made that mistake once and walked away with a fist full of tickets. good luck.


 
I was aware of that but did not know you had to register with just trolling motor alone....what would the fees be to get that little boat registered or anybody got a link for me?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

It is true that once you power the boat, (gas or electric), it has to be registered. I don't believe you need a fire extinguisher and some of the other stuff the big boats need. I was worried about that, but read the book they gave me when I titled my Jon boat. My boat is only 8' so I don't require everything. Just make sure to read the book and not toss it.


----------

